# I want some, please tell me more!



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

I Have been looking at information on ferrets and they sound really cute!

I quite like the sound of pole cats as i feel that they are cuter.

Can you tell me some good and bad points about them that you can only gain from caring for them personaly.

Also what are better pole cats or ferrets?

Sarah


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

pole cats are wild animals so you usually need a lisence for them - i think.

you can get polecat marked ferrets. I have 5 ferrets all together and they're all lovely.
what do you want to know about them i dont know what to say without people ask questions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

you could go ferreting


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

I just wanted to know what they were like to have as pets.

Like their tempermant and so on.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they make good pets, for indoors or outdoors in a good hutch and run for out door use, can be trained to go a loo in a litter tray.
they dont mind going on leads for a walk, they love to play, very nosy, will squeeze through any hole they can find, will dig the garden or house plant up, 
the more you handle them the better.
they are just lovely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok I am going to be honest here.

I've had 3 ferrets. 2 at the same time (mother and daughter) and one a good few years later, a little boy who I rescued from a terrible breeder .

They do make lovely pets if you handle them enough. They can give a nasty bite though if they aren't trained and handled alot. My little boy was very boisterous and wasn't handled and he did bite me quite alot and rather badly too. So they need to be handled regularly.

My first 2 lived outside in a hutch/house with a massive pen to run, climb and play in. The little boy I had, I let him live indoors in a really big cage (I hate that word). I would get him out during the day to explore and play.

They can smell too. People say getting them done will help this, but I'm not sure if that is true or not. Hobs tend to smell worse (males). But as long as you keep them clean and clean their living area frequent enough, I don't see that being too much of a problem.

If you get a female you must have her spayed, otherwise if not mated during season it could lead to illness and death.

Before I got my first ferret/s I did research. Look on Google, there is lots of info on ferrets, what they are like as a pet and how they need to be cared for etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

My 2 sons wanted Ferrets, so i got them Max and Rosie, they were babies when i got them,and they handled them all the time, they walked them on leads, and when it was dinner time, Max would get the dishes and Rosie would get the spoon and wait for there meal, My sons just loved them, 

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Zoo_Keeper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Have been looking at information on ferrets and they sound really cute!
> 
> ...


i have 40 ferrets.i have 2 for sale hob and gill hand reared very tame this years young


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Ferrets do make lovely pets for indoors or outdoors.

But they must have plenty of interaction for more info go to wwwferretsforum.co.uk for plenty of info and advice 
it's well worth the time spent on research and it will ensure that you get the most suitable ferret

If you haven't had a ferret before it really is advisable to go for an older one as kits are very often nippy to start with.


----------

